

Chumby... it's finally here! - eugenet
http://uk.intruders.tv/Andrew-bunny-Huang-and-Ken-Steele-show-off-Chumby_a239.html

======
leeskye
Dont mean to rag, but I've seen this in person (Berkeley Play conference) and
at first I thought it was a baby seat head-rest. Personally, I'd rather spend
another $110 to get an iPod touch.

